# Steam-Charts: XCOM 2 dominiert klar, trotz herber User-Kritik



## MichaelBonke (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam-Charts: XCOM 2 dominiert klar, trotz herber User-Kritik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam-Charts: XCOM 2 dominiert klar, trotz herber User-Kritik


----------



## Belandriel (8. Februar 2016)

Wie ich Zeitlimits hasse ^^


----------



## Panth (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte mit den Zeitlimits nie Probleme, ich bin aber auch nicht der typische World of Tanks Spieler, der gerne mal nen halben Nachmittag hinter einer Deckung verbringt. Schnelles bestimmtes Handeln, das kommt der Realität auch näher. Man muss Entscheidungen unter Zeitdruck treffen und wenn man es knapp schafft ist die Freude umso größer. Dennoch habe auch ich mir die Zähne an der Schwierigkeit ausgebissen, weil einige Dinge sehr unfair geregelt sind. Sobald ich mit großer Mühe neue Waffen entwickelt hatte, kam nicht der befreiende Vorteil für mich, nein es kamen direkt neue Gegnertypen, die dermaßen overpowerd waren, dass ich die krankesten Taktiken fahren musste, um überhaupt ne Mission zu schaffen. Gerade Phaserwaffen entwickelt ... 5 Eliteeinheiten, 2 dieser Riesen-Bots, 3 der mittleren Bots + ständig Verstärkung, einmal sogar hinter mir ... beim besten Willen, das ist einfach nicht zu schaffen, egal wie gut man taktiert und das auf normal ... Ich denke Herausforderung ist ok, Frust macht jedoch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Vordack (8. Februar 2016)

Ich mag X-Com seit der ersten Stunde. Ich entsinne noch wie ich während meiner Abi-Vorbereitungen mehr U.F.O. - Enemy Unknown gedaddelt habe als gelernt 

Das letzte X-Com fand ich gelungen und ich habe mich sehr auf dieses gefreut. Allerdings sind mir diese Rundenbegrenzungen ein Graus der mir den Spaß an dem neuen Teil versaut. Ich bin vielleicht nich so ein Taktiker wie Panth, wenn ich ohne Zeitdruck arbeiten kann klappt es aber meißt. Leider sehe ich bei machen Missionen kaum Land, NUR wegen dieser Rundenbegrenzung. Mir kommt es so vor als ob man jeden Zug perfekt machen muss, d.h. wenn ein oder zwei Schuss pro Runde daneben gehen hat man schon verloren da a) zu schnell Alien Verstärkung kommt und man plötzlich 6 anstatt 3 Kontrahenten gegenüber steht b) man es nicht mehr rechtzeitig schafft alle Aliens zu killen bevor die Zeit abläuft. So wird man fast nach jeder Runde (wenn man daneben schiesst) zum Neuladen gezwungen, was zumindest mir den Speilspaß gehörig reduziert.

Ich bin mir sicher daß es mit der Zeit besser wird, ich bin in der dritten Mission (Random) oder so (muss nen VIP in Sicherheit bringen) . Beim ersten durchspielen ging alles ziemlich gut, nur fehlten mir 2 Runden (Laufzeit zum Ziel, Aliens waren schon tot). Mission neu angefangen. Bevor ich die ersten Aliens tötete habe ich glaube ich 1 Runde nicht perfekt gemacht. Mir fehlte am Ende 1 Runde zum Ziel. Neustart. Alles perfekt gemacht. Dieses mal sogar eine Drohne eingesetzt um die Bustür in dem der VIP ist vorab zu öffnen damit die Soldaten schneller agieren können. Nur hat mich nun ein Bug eingeholt; der Soldat erkannte die Tür nicht mehr (muss sie wohl selber knacken???) , konnte den VIP also nicht befreien.

Nach 3 Versuchen und einem Bug war mir mein Feierabend dann aber zu wertvoll als daß ich es noch mal versucht habe


----------



## NovaSentinel (8. Februar 2016)

Hmmm... Meiner einer fand es fast so einfach wie XCOM.
Am Anfang ist es recht stressig, da wirklich viele Events kommen, aber hat man mal 2-3 Kontinente passiert nichts mehr. Oder ich hab zu lange gespielt.

Gewonnen habe ich im November. Aber das hätte auch schon August sein können. 127 Tage bis Plasmawaffen und 167 zur Servorüstung. Magnetwaffen hatte ich so nach 90 Tagen.

Es gab im ganzen Spiel 3 Missionen die haarig waren. Einmal als ich recht früh im Spiel gleich 3 Gruppen auf einmal am Arsch hatte, meine erste Ufo-Mission in der ich Idiot mit 2 Snipern antrat und die Avenger-Verteidigung als ich am Ende fast überrannt wurde weil ich viel zu weit vom Schiff weg war.

Mein Standardteam war am Ende 2 Grenadiere, 2 Ranger, 1 Heiler und 1 Sniper.
Und damit hab ich in einer Runde teils 12 Gegner + Sectopod gekillt. Die Fähigkeiten sind einfach zu stark am Ende. Hab aus Fun auch mal einen Ranger gegen Psi ausgetauscht. War aber bei weitem nicht so effektiv.

Hab mit Servo und Plasma auf das ganze Fallen stellen komplett verzichtet. Mir war lieber ich pull gleich 2-3 Gruppen und mach die auf einmal Platt, als eine nach der anderen machen zu müssen, was auch ineffektiv ist, da viele Fähigkeiten besser werden, je mehr los ist.


----------



## NovaSentinel (8. Februar 2016)

PS: Ich verstehe nicht, warum einem die Rundenzeiten so nerven? Ich hatte nie, niemals Zeitdruck.

Bei 8 runden hatte ich mind. 3 übrig. Bei 12 oft 5-6.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das zu wenig Zeit sein kann. Ich sitze nun wirklich keine 10 Minuten davor und überlege. Aber da bin ich ggfs. eh anders.

Bei Karten/Brettspielen mit Freunden habe ich oft das Gefühl der einzige zu sein, der mitdenkt und sich einen Plan für mehrere Aktionen macht während die anderen Spielen. Während die dann erst anfangen zu überdenken was denn nun geht, wenn sie dran sind, spiel ich meins einfach aus sobald ich endlich wieder an der Reihe bin.

Oder spielt einfach jeder außer mir auf Commander oder Legende? Ich habs als Verteran abgeschlossen.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (8. Februar 2016)

Ich fand X-Com (1) auch sehr gut, allerdings gefällt mir X-Com 2 nicht wirklich. Die geskripteten Missionen mit Rundenlimits in X-Com waren fand ich fair, und selbst mit meiner vorsichtigen Vorgehensweise hatte ich immer 3 bis 5 Runden Luft. In X-Com 2 find ich die Missionen mit Rundenlimit auf Normal zu schwer. Wie Vordack gesagt hat, wenn nicht jeder Schuss perfekt sitzt, ist man schnell weg. Heißt entweder dauernd Leute verlieren oder dauernd Neuladen. Beides macht keinen Spaß. 

Insgesamt gefällt mir die "Stimmung" des Spiels auch nicht. Mir hat damals der Cartoon-hafte Look von Enemy Unknown und Terror from the Deep sehr zugesagt, X-Com 1 fand ich schon etwas düster aber noch okay. X-Com 2 ist mir zu popkultur-düstermäßig. Ich werds wohl erstmal deinstallieren und in nem halben Jahr mal wieder reinschauen, bis dahin wird sich hoffentlich viel geändert haben. Meine Steam-Meinung wäre auch: Nicht empfohlen.


----------



## billy336 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hab zwar Xcom 2 noch nicht gespielt, aber war ein wahnsinniger Battle Isle - Fan (Battle Isle, Battle Isle 2, Incubation ect). 

Da hast du auch in jeder Mission eine Rundenanzahl-Begrenzung. Selbst wenn am Ende nur noch ein einziger Gegner übrig war, aber deine Runden abgelaufen waren, konntest du die mission von vorne beginnen. 

Man gewöhnt sich daran aber sehr schnell und entwickelt neue Taktiken. Ich hab irgendwann Battle Isle gesuchtet wie nix, und irgendwann unter der Hälfte der angegebenen Rundenanzahl die Missionen gemeistert. 

Leider wollen die Spieler von heute einfach keine Zeit mehr in ein Spiel investieren, sich einarbeiten, 10, 20, 30mal eine Mission versuchen, bis sie es hinkriegen. Wenns beim 2. Anlauf spätestens nicht klappt, ist das Spiel Mist. Einfach traurig die heutige Gamer-Generation -.-


----------



## Vordack (8. Februar 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Leider wollen die Spieler von heute einfach keine Zeit mehr in ein Spiel investieren, sich einarbeiten, 10, 20, 30mal eine Mission versuchen, bis sie es hinkriegen. Wenns beim 2. Anlauf spätestens nicht klappt, ist das Spiel Mist. Einfach traurig die heutige Gamer-Generation -.-



Ich finde es eigentlich gar nicht traurig wenn ich nach Feierabend nicht nur am PC Hocken will um ein Spiel zu schaffen. Im Gegenteil, ich finde es toll daß ich es wichtig finde im Feierabend auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen wie z.B. was leckeres kochen, 1-2 Stunden Gitarre zu spielen, etwas Sport treiben oder mit meiner Frau was unternehmen. Dagegen hat X-Com verloren


----------



## billy336 (8. Februar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich gar nicht traurig wenn ich nach Feierabend nicht nur am PC Hocken will um ein Spiel zu schaffen. Im Gegenteil, ich finde es toll daß ich es wichtig finde im Feierabend auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen wie z.B. was leckeres kochen, 1-2 Stunden Gitarre zu spielen, etwas Sport treiben oder mit meiner Frau was unternehmen. Dagegen hat X-Com verloren



Lange an einer Mission zu sitzen muss ja nicht heissen den ganzen Feierabend nichts anderes zu machen. Ich probiere 2-3 std. und dann am nächsten Tag und am nächsten... Ich war auch immer voll Berufstätig und habe Familie, trotzdem find ich es traurig ein Spiel in die Ecke zu hauen, weil ich es nicht nach einer Woche komplett durchgespielt habe... Der Reiz besteht mMn darin sich reinzuarbeiten, seinen Grips ein wenig anzustrengen, sonst kann ich am Nachmittag auch Lets Plays gucken oder Fernsehen oder Candy Crush spielen...


----------



## Vordack (8. Februar 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Lange an einer Mission zu sitzen muss ja nicht heissen den ganzen Feierabend nichts anderes zu machen. Ich probiere 2-3 std. und dann am nächsten Tag und am nächsten... Ich war auch immer voll Berufstätig und habe Familie, trotzdem find ich es traurig ein Spiel in die Ecke zu hauen, weil ich es nicht nach einer Woche komplett durchgespielt habe... Der Reiz besteht mMn darin sich reinzuarbeiten, seinen Grips ein wenig anzustrengen, sonst kann ich am Nachmittag auch Lets Plays gucken oder Fernsehen oder Candy Crush spielen...



Das hört sich doch schon ganz anders an als das was Du im Vorpost geschrieben hast ("Leider wollen die Spieler von heute einfach keine Zeit mehr in ein Spiel investieren, sich einarbeiten, 10, 20, 30mal eine Mission versuchen, bis sie es hinkriegen. Wenns beim 2. Anlauf spätestens nicht klappt, ist das Spiel Mist. Einfach traurig die heutige Gamer-Generation -.- ") 

Jeder Mensch spielt Spiele aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Manche suchen die Herausfoderung, manche Entspannung, manche wollen lachen, manche wollen sich gruseln. So ein Rundumschlag ("Einfach traurig die heutige Gamer...") zieht nur Dich ins lächerliche, nicht böse gemeint sondern als Anregung mal darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## billy336 (8. Februar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch spielt Spiele aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Manche suchen die Herausfoderung, manche Entspannung, manche wollen lachen, manche wollen sich gruseln. So ein Rundumschlag ("Einfach traurig die heutige Gamer...") zieht nur Dich ins lächerliche, nicht böse gemeint sondern als Anregung mal darüber nachzudenken.



ok danke nehm ich zur kenntnis, war etwas engstirnig ausgedrückt von mir...


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Februar 2016)

XCOM 2 ist definitiv bockschwer. Anscheinend wollte man bei Firaxis eine Art "Dark Souls" der Taktikspiele entwickeln.  

Ich persönlich finde das großartig, ich mag mag schwierige Herausforderung.

Dass das für viele Spieler aber auch äußerst frustrierend sein kann, lässt sich gut nachvollziehen.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man die Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht besser ausbalanciert hat. So fühlt sich hier z. B. die 2. Stufe, "Veteran" teilweise eher wie "Unmöglich" beim ersten Teil an, mindestens aber auf dem Niveau vom ehemaligen "klassisch".


----------



## Weissbier242 (8. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab schon heftige Probleme beim einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad  , bin aber auch X-com Neuling. Dachte bei einer VIP Mission, das kann ja nicht war sein, hing 2 Stunden an der Mission um mal nicht komplett zu verkacken, das war schon übel . Allerdings finde ich es auch teilweise lächerlich (auch wenn es Rekruten sind) direkt davorstehend komplette MG Salven daneben zu ballern  Hab zwar die ersten Teile gekannt und den Vorgänger auch auf Platte, aber nie angespielt. Da Familie und nicht so viel Zeit, will ich da etwas entspannter Spielen, aber nicht zu leicht Aber der Zeitdruck bringt es halt mitsich, zu schnell fehler zu machen, die das AGme eiskalt bestraft. Gestern hab ich den Timer ausgemacht und vieleicht werde ich noch das Avatar Project ausschalten. Dann hab ich wohl ein Spiel für die nächsten Monate gefunden. Aber mal eben ne Stunde Spielen ist nicht. Wenn dann mindestens mal 2-3 Stunden vor dem PC und diese Zeit hab meist nur an Wochenende.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> XCOM 2 ist definitiv bockschwer. Anscheinend wollte man bei Firaxis eine Art "Dark Souls" der Taktikspiele entwickeln.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das großartig, ich mag mag schwierige Herausforderung.
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte jetzt schon ich bilde mir das ein  Am Anfang hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme mit den Zeitlimits, aber so langsam wurde es dann kritisch. Und ich meine echt, da gabs nicht die Möglichkeit EINEN Fehler zu machen. Ein Schuss daneben? Runde neu laden und anders probieren. Einer deiner vier Leute fällt bevor du quasi in Zugreichweite des Timerobjekts bist? Abbruch oder Neustart. 
Ich mag auch Herrausforderungen, aber reine Frustration durch zuviel Glück, das leider im Spiel nunmal vorhanden ist, empfinde ich nicht als "schwierig" sondern nur nervig. Auch wenn ich es beispielsweise nicht geschafft habe einen der Mechs zu erledigen oder kalt zu stellen vor Rundenende, heißt das fast immer Byebye 1-2 Soldaten, der Rest gerät in Panik und tadaa Mission unmachbar. Da Deckung einfach gar nix bringt oder sagen wir mal minimale Auswirkungen hat und ich auch keine Zeit habe erhöhte Positionen einzunehmen, sind mir auch die zufallsgenerierten Karten auch reichlich egal, denn gefühlt spiele ich mit jeder Timer Mission ein und die Selbe. 

Nicht nur die Balance des Schwierigkeitsgrades sollte ein wenig korrigiert werden. Die Timer sollten besser integriert werden. Hab eben eine Mod gesehen, die beispielsweise die Timer erst aktiviert, wenn man entdeckt wurde. Das beobachte ich mal, allerdings macht die so auch nur bedingt Sinn. Manchmal sollte man einfach direkt von Anfang an einen Timer haben. Bei einigen, ergebn sie allerdings wenig Sinn und die meisten der critical Timer finde ich so oder so Mist. Da wäre Varianz das Zauberwort gewesen. (Mal kommt Verstärkung, mal muss die Evac Zone geändert werden, mal ist es dann echt ein Squad Wipe)


----------



## BuzzKillington (8. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht variiert der Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr als beim Vorgänger wegen dem Zufallsprinzip. Ich persönlich hab keine Probleme auf der Veteran-Stufe. Nur einmal musste ich eine Mission aufgeben wegen dem Rundenlimit.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2016)

Belandriel schrieb:


> Wie ich Zeitlimits hasse ^^



Runden- nicht Zeitlimits. Trotzdem hast Du irgendwo Recht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man die Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht besser ausbalanciert hat. So fühlt sich hier z. B. die 2. Stufe, "Veteran" teilweise eher wie "Unmöglich" beim ersten Teil an, mindestens aber auf dem Niveau vom ehemaligen "klassisch".



Ich bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit in der Handlung fortgeschritten, aber auf dem Niveau von "klassisch" befindet sich der Veteranschwierigkeitsgrad nun nicht, ich bin mal großzügig und ordne ihn zwischen "normal" und dem "klassischen" aus XCOM EU zu. 
Einfach aus dem Grund weil ich etwas häufiger mit verwundeten Einheiten die Missionen beende als das in EU der Fall war. Aber mit Kriegszentrum und zugewiesenem Ingenieur sind die alle in kürzester Zeit wieder auf den Beinen.

Spaßeshalber hatte ich mal auf Legende ein Spiel begonnen, da kann man sagen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad rasant zu nimmt. Die erste Mission, ich denke, dass diese immer vorgegeben ist, ein Alienwahrzeichen in die Luft zu jagen. Hab ich gerade so mit zwei blauen Augen erfolgreich beendet, schön wie man da von 12 Gegnern in die Zange genommen wurde, von denen 4 noch auf einem 2stöckigen Hochhaus ihre Position einnahmen und fast immer freie Sicht auf die armen Rekruten hatten, die sich heroisch in den Tod stürzten 
Erst bei diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad wurden mir die Rundenlimits in meiner 3. und dann auch bisher letzten Mission (Retten einer VIP) arg gefährlich, wieder massig Gegner relativ schnell eintrudelnde Unterstützungstruppen, hier schon mit dicker Panzerung, und ein perfekt bewachter Abhohlpunkt von mehreren Gegnern, die wieder von einer erhöhten Position dir die Kugeln vor den Latz knallen. In 12 Runden war das schon ne exellente Herausforderung, die mich aber mit eingezogenem Schwanz zum leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad wechseln lässt. In den drei Missionen hatte ich es ja gerade mal mit einigen Sectoiden und sonst nur mit Jabbers zutun. Will mir nicht ausmalen, was da noch alles passiert, wenn die Elitetruppen aufschlagen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Februar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte jetzt schon ich bilde mir das ein  Am Anfang hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme mit den Zeitlimits, aber so langsam wurde es dann kritisch. Und ich meine echt, da gabs nicht die Möglichkeit EINEN Fehler zu machen. Ein Schuss daneben? Runde neu laden und anders probieren. Einer deiner vier Leute fällt bevor du quasi in Zugreichweite des Timerobjekts bist? Abbruch oder Neustart.



Es ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, wenn man einmal die Spielmechanik durchschaut hat. Ich behaupte nun nicht, dass ich das schon zu 100% habe, aber je mehr ich kapiere, "wie der Hase läuft", desto leichter fällt es mir. 
Es hilft, sich vor Augen zu halten, dass man, im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil, hier als "Terrorist/Rebell" agiert. Und als solcher sich auch nicht lange damit aufhält, elegant die Aliens auszuknipsen.

Brechstange ist angesagt. War in Teil 1 imho der Sniper DIE Supereinheit, ist es hier, v. a. am Anfang, der Grenadier. Der Gegner ist übermächtig? SPRENG IHN WEG. Granaten, Granaten, Granaten. Die Feinde stehen auf einem Hausdach? Granate drauf, das Dach stürzt ein und die Feinde ab. Fallschaden aus großer Höhe ist fies - und da schützt auch keine Rüstung. Daneben gibt es jetzt häufig explosive Objekte in den Levels, auf die man schießen kann und die unvorsichtige Aliens, die dahinter Deckung gesucht haben, ziemlich zuverlässig ins Jenseits befördern. 

Später gibt es zahlreiche fiese Möglichkeiten, die Vorteile der Gegner in gewaltige Nachteile zu verwandeln: Gut ausgebildete Spezialisten sind Deine besten Freunde - sie hacken gegnerische Türme, Mechs - und, hohen Hacking Skill vorausgesetzt, sogar Sektopoden.
Tipp: Hacker sollten mit Schädelsteckern ausgestattet werden, diese geben einen Hackingbonus.

Außerdem kann man natürlich auch wieder auf PSI gehen und erhält dort ähnliche Vorteile zur Gegnerkontrolle, nur eben bei biologischen Gegnern. 

Ja, die Levels mögen am Ende aussehen wie Deutschland nach dem Krieg, aber Verwüstung ist imho der Schlüssel zum Sieg. 



> Da Deckung einfach gar nix bringt oder sagen wir mal minimale Auswirkungen hat und ich auch keine Zeit habe erhöhte Positionen einzunehmen, sind mir auch die zufallsgenerierten Karten auch reichlich egal, denn gefühlt spiele ich mit jeder Timer Mission ein und die Selbe.



HALBE Deckung bringt fast nix, wenn der Soldat keinen hohen Ausweichen-Wert besitzt. Volle Deckung hilft deutlich und wenn man extra Verteidigung aktiviert bzw. Drohnenschutz, dann trifft kein Gegner mehr.


----------



## falke85 (8. Februar 2016)

Mir haben die ersten beiden Teile auch mehr gefallen. Wie das Spiel so gute Bewertungen bekommen hat verstehe ich nicht. Vielleicht hatten die eine andere Version. dabei stören mich die Rundenlimits am wenigsten, vielmehr die ganzen Zwischensequenzen die jedesmal auftauchen wenn ein Alien auftaucht und die Animationen dauern auch zu lange bis die ihren Zug ausgeführt haben. Am schlimmsten sind die Trefferquoten, irgendwie passen die Prozentwerte nicht. Ich hab das Gefühl 30% Trefferchance ist mehr als 75% (oder es wird damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit angegeben für einen Fehlschuss) in diesem Spiel. Und das auch die erfahrenen Soldaten sofort in Panik geraten bringt mich zum lachen. 
Kurz gefasst das Spiel ist einfach frustrierend.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, wenn man einmal die Spielmechanik durchschaut hat. Ich behaupte nun nicht, dass ich das schon zu 100% habe, aber je mehr ich kapiere, "wie der Hase läuft", desto leichter fällt es mir.
> Es hilft, sich vor Augen zu halten, dass man, im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil, hier als "Terrorist/Rebell" agiert. Und als solcher sich auch nicht lange damit aufhält, elegant die Aliens auszuknipsen.
> Brechstange ist angesagt. War in Teil 1 imho der Sniper DIE Supereinheit, ist es hier, v. a. am Anfang, der Grenadier. Der Gegner ist übermächtig? SPRENG IHN WEG. Granaten, Granaten, Granaten. Die Feinde stehen auf einem Hausdach? Granate drauf, das Dach stürzt ein und die Feinde ab. Fallschaden aus großer Höhe ist fies - und da schützt auch keine Rüstung. Daneben gibt es jetzt häufig explosive Objekte in den Levels, auf die man schießen kann und die unvorsichtige Aliens, die dahinter Deckung gesucht haben, ziemlich zuverlässig ins Jenseits befördern.
> Später gibt es zahlreiche fiese Möglichkeiten, die Vorteile der Gegner in gewaltige Nachteile zu verwandeln: Gut ausgebildete Spezialisten sind Deine besten Freunde - sie hacken gegnerische Türme, Mechs - und, hohen Hacking Skill vorausgesetzt, sogar Sektopoden.
> ...



Ja das habe ich auch schon alles raus  Das einzige was mich gerade zum verzweifeln bringt, sind schlichtweg die teilweise unfassbaren Fehlschüsse  Aber da gibts zumindest gefühlt eine Abhilffe. Spiel beenden und neustarten ^^ Klingt seltsam, aber ab und an hab ich das Gefühl das Spiel würfelt bei Spielstart aus, ob es dir diesmal gewogen ist oder nicht ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Februar 2016)

Ein tolles, und übrigens taktisch nicht zu unterschätzendes Feature sind die neuen Waffenmods, die die Gegner immer wieder mal fallen lassen.

Besonders die "Repeater" haben es mir angetan, die beste Qualtitätsstufe gibt eine 15% Chance auf einen Instant-Kill. Mittlerweile ist fast mein ganzer Trupp mit den Dingern ausgestattet und die Gegner fallen andauernd tot um...einfach so.


----------



## LostCause (9. Februar 2016)

Ich finde Teil 2 gar nicht schlecht aber die Story hätte besser sein können denn ich gehe davon aus das die meisten Spieler Teil 1 geschafft haben  warum also musste die Geschichte uns als Verlierer hinstellen ? ^^
Die Rundenlimits müssen auch nicht sein denn Teil 1 war auch ohne Limits hart genug wozu also noch dieser extra Druck ?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Februar 2016)

LostCause schrieb:


> Ich finde Teil 2 gar nicht schlecht aber die Story hätte besser sein können denn ich gehe davon aus das die meisten Spieler Teil 1 geschafft haben  warum also musste die Geschichte uns als Verlierer hinstellen ? ^^
> Die Rundenlimits müssen auch nicht sein denn Teil 1 war auch ohne Limits hart genug wozu also noch dieser extra Druck ?



Glaubt man den Forenaussagen, so haben die meisten Spieler ihren ersten Durchgang eben nicht geschafft und anhand dessen wurde der Kanon entschieden. Also versag diesmal nicht beim ersten Mal


----------



## MANIACas (9. Februar 2016)

Zunächst mal vorweg: ich (bis jetzt über 35 Std gespielt - mußte aber mittendrin nochmal anfangen)  finde Xcom2 gut bis sehr gut!
Die Storykritik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ganz im Gegenteil finde ich es clever, dass der Sieg aus Teil 1 sich als Pyrussieg entpuppt (hatte nicht am Ende von Xcom1 der Alienoverlord auch sowas sinngemäß gesagt wie "Ihr werdet schon noch sehen, was ihr Menschen davon habt!"?). Das mit den Zeitlimits empfinde ich auch nicht als übermäßig streßig - bisher hab ich alle Missionen locker geschafft und als Rebellentruppe, die die Guerillataktik anwendet ist das dann auch passend. Überhand nahm es für mich jedenfalls nicht.
Bei mir läuft das Spiel auch sehr stabil ohne Absturz (kein Highend-PC )- nur am ersten Tag waren die Ladezeiten sehr lang - hat sich aber gelegt. Wenn bei anderen Spielern das aber wirklich so häufig geschieht ist das natürlich ärgerlich.
Ich bemängel den Umstand, dass Bugs wie die unmögliche Kameraposition bei manchen kills nicht behoben wurden, obwohl das schon vor zwei Monaten bei Vorabberichten angesprochen wurde. oder auch die teilweise hakelige Steuerung (gerade bei solchen Aktionen wie Granatenwerfen).


----------



## Weissbier242 (9. Februar 2016)

Das mit den Animationen kann ich verstehen. Das dauert mir auch zu lange mittlerweile wenn die Aliens an der Reihe sind. Denk aber mal das geht bald per Mod. Time ausschalten geht übrigens wunderbar auch mitten drin. Hab einfach aktiviert ohne neues Spiel anzufangen.


----------



## NovaSentinel (9. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Brechstange ist angesagt. War in Teil 1 imho der Sniper DIE Supereinheit, ist es hier, v. a. am Anfang, der Grenadier. Der Gegner ist übermächtig? SPRENG IHN WEG. Granaten, Granaten, Granaten. Die Feinde stehen auf einem Hausdach? Granate drauf, das Dach stürzt ein und die Feinde ab. Fallschaden aus großer Höhe ist fies - und da schützt auch keine Rüstung. Daneben gibt es jetzt häufig explosive Objekte in den Levels, auf die man schießen kann und die unvorsichtige Aliens, die dahinter Deckung gesucht haben, ziemlich zuverlässig ins Jenseits befördern.



Ich verwende auch viele Granaten, allerdings nur um Rüstung oder Deckung zu entfernen. Der Rest geht ganz konventionell. Ich töte keine Gegner direkt mit Granaten, da, glaube ich jedenfalls, dabei die Waffenmods und Eleriumkerne zerstört werden. Aber kann mich auch irren.



falke85 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl 30% Trefferchance ist mehr als 75% (oder es wird damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit angegeben für einen Fehlschuss) in diesem Spiel. Und das auch die erfahrenen Soldaten sofort in Panik geraten bringt mich zum lachen.
> Kurz gefasst das Spiel ist einfach frustrierend.



Das Spiel hat mehrere versteckte Boni für dich bzw. den Gegner. So wie auch in dem ersten Teil. Je nach Rang, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Häufigkeit mit der du getroffen wurdest, oder nicht getroffen hast etc. bekommst du +x% Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit oder +x% Deckung.

Entweder du spielst auf Legende damit alles aus ist, oder installierst dir die Mod hier: Steam Workshop :: Remove Aim Assists



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich auch schon alles raus  Das einzige was mich gerade zum verzweifeln bringt, sind schlichtweg die teilweise unfassbaren Fehlschüsse  Aber da gibts zumindest gefühlt eine Abhilffe. Spiel beenden und neustarten ^^ Klingt seltsam, aber ab und an hab ich das Gefühl das Spiel würfelt bei Spielstart aus, ob es dir diesmal gewogen ist oder nicht ^^



Du musst das Spiel nicht erst beenden. Die Chancen werden nach jeder Aktion eines Soldaten neu generiert. Das hab ich mal bei einem Laden eines Spielstandes raus gefunden. Mein Hacker hatte vorher immer X% gehackt, egal wie oft ich den Spielstand geladen hab. Der kam nicht über 1% rüber. Obwohl er 165 vs 80 Hacking hatte. Hab's dann gelassen und erstmal zu Ende gespielt und wollte es am Ende der Mission nochmal versuchen. Und auf einmal hatte ich 98%. Nach bissl rumprobieren hab ich dann bemerkt, dass es schon reicht einen Soldaten nur im 1 Feld zu bewegen, sprich eine Aktion zu machen, damit alle Chancen neu berechnet werden.


----------



## ViperZero (9. Februar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich auch schon alles raus  Das einzige was mich gerade zum verzweifeln bringt, sind schlichtweg die teilweise unfassbaren Fehlschüsse  Aber da gibts zumindest gefühlt eine Abhilffe. Spiel beenden und neustarten ^^ Klingt seltsam, aber ab und an hab ich das Gefühl das Spiel würfelt bei Spielstart aus, ob es dir diesmal gewogen ist oder nicht ^^



Kleiner Hinweis: Du musst das Spiel nicht neu starten, lade einen Spielstand einer anderen Mission, das reicht anscheinend das neu gewürfelt wird. ( Mehrere Versuche meinerseits haben funktioniert )

Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr alle kein Problem mit den Rundenlimits habt, bei mir ist das ganze meist extrem knapp ( Schwierigkeitsgrad Commander). Erst nachdem die Soldaten mit besseren Waffen ausgestattet sind wird das ganze einfacher (natürlich auch mit höheren Rängen). Dennoch gerade der Anfang des Spiels ist extrem und jeder Zug muss teilweise sehr unvorsichtig angegangen werden ( in einem Taktik-Spiel nicht gerade toll).

Mal schauen was der 2.Durchlauf auf Legende später bringt, dennoch ist der Anfang meiner Meinung nach schlecht gebalanced.


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2016)

NovaSentinel schrieb:


> Du musst das Spiel nicht erst beenden. Die Chancen werden nach jeder Aktion eines Soldaten neu generiert. Das hab ich mal bei einem Laden eines Spielstandes raus gefunden. Mein Hacker hatte vorher immer X% gehackt, egal wie oft ich den Spielstand geladen hab. Der kam nicht über 1% rüber. Obwohl er 165 vs 80 Hacking hatte. Hab's dann gelassen und erstmal zu Ende gespielt und wollte es am Ende der Mission nochmal versuchen. Und auf einmal hatte ich 98%. Nach bissl rumprobieren hab ich dann bemerkt, dass es schon reicht einen Soldaten nur im 1 Feld zu bewegen, sprich eine Aktion zu machen, damit alle Chancen neu berechnet werden.



Wenn es beim ersten mal nicht klappt, man den Soldaten einen Move bewegt und dann erneut versucht hat man quasi eine Runde verschenkt. Bei den, für mich sehr beschränkten Rundenbegrenzungen hilft nur neu laden damit ich überhaupt eine Chance habe rechtzeitig fertig zu werden


----------



## NovaSentinel (9. Februar 2016)

Nun, dieses einmal laufen setzt natürlich voraus, dass du 2 Aktionen mit dem Soldaten machen kannst.

Ich gehe immer mit allen näher ran. Die ersten 2-3 Runden sprinte ich mit allen und bringe mich in eine gute Position falls ich Gegner sehe.
Einer feuert, der Rest im Overwatch. Sollte ich mehrere Gruppen im Sichtfeld haben, dann trigger ich auch mal beide, wenn die Trefferchancen beim normalen feuern bei 70%+ stehen.
Solange man die Waffen upgradet ist ein Treffer auch ein Kill.

Was noch lebt kann mich nicht töten (dank dummer KI auf Veteran) da ich mit allen in Deckung bin. Sicherlich werden mal 1-2 angeschossen, aber das ist mir egal. Angeschossen heißt ja nicht tot.

Dann gehe ich mit allen mit dem ersten Zug näher ran. Wenn ich weiß, oder sicher bin, dass ich alle in der Runde töten kann (was zu 100% bei einer 3er Gruppe ist, und 60% bei 2 3ern), dann lass ich meine Leute auch auf der Straße stehen, wenn sie dadurch einen flankieren können.

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass grade die Leute, die zu passiv spielen und keinen Soldaten auch nur einen Schaden bekommen lassen wollen, diejenigen sind, denen das mit den Rundenlimits zu knapp wird. Aber ist ja auch verständlich. Spiele ich offensiv, dann brauche ich für eine Gruppe 1 Runde, spiele ich passiv, dann sind es mind. 2 Runden, oder gar drei. Denn wer sich nicht bewegt, der bekommt auch keine besseren Optionen.

Am Ende des Spiels hab ich einfach alle nur noch sprinten lassen. Hab da dann "Beschütze X" Missionen mit 12 Runden, nach nur 4 Runden beendet und hatte noch 8.
Am krassesten war ein Einsatz bei dem ich anfangs 2 Gruppen aufgedeckt habe. Das waren 3x Archon, Schwerttyp+Sektoid+Gasmech. Als ich dann zu einem Archon näher hin bin, kam noch eine Advent-Führer+2xSoldaten dazu. Und als ich dann darauf reagierte noch ein Sectopod+2 Soldaten.

Also am Ende 12 Gegner, nach nur 2 Aktionen. Wohl gemerkt ich schieße nach dem laufen niemals gleich. Erst bringe ich alle in die bestmögliche Position und wäge dann die Ziele und Reihenfolge ab.

Als erstes hat mein Granaten-Grenadier 4 Mann angeschossen bzw. die Rüstung zerschreddert (Sectopod+Soldaten) und den Sektopad regulär angegriffen, danach mein 2ter Support-Grenadier mit Kettenschuss doppelt auf den Sectopod.

Damit waren 4 von 12 schon im Grunde tot. Mein PSI hat einen Leerenrift auf Gasmech und Sektiod gemacht, der Mech wurde übernommen, der Sektiod in Panik versetzt. 6/12 außer Gefecht.

Mein Pistolen-Scharfschütze hat vom Dach aus auf 5 Ziele mit Konfrontation schießen können und damit alle näher an den Tod gebracht (hätte ich aber richtigerweise vor dem PSI auslösen müssen).

Mein Heiler-Spezialist hat sich bewegt und eine Granate auf die verwundeten geworfen damit meine Ranger sie zu 100% weg bekommen.

Und dann hatten meine zwei Samurai-Ranger ihre Killingsprees. Einer jeder hat dann 3 der andere 4 Mann gekillt. 

Am ende gab es nur noch den Gasmech, Sektiod (beide aber eine Runde keine Gefahr) und 3 Archons (die mach ich immer am Ende. Kaum Schaden und durch ihre hochen Ausweichwerte gibt's meist nur Streifschüsse).

Die dumme KI ging dann auf beide Ranger die "Unantastbar" waren, außerdem noch einen freien Schwerthieb hatten, und der 3te Archon machte Feuerlanze (diesen Skill der auf 4 Ziele geht wenn sie sich nicht bewegen). Bis auf einen Archon habe ich dann alle getötet bekommen.

Die letzte Gruppe war dann eine 2er mit Führer und Soldat. Kaum der Rede wert.

So viele Gegner hatte ich nie. 2 Gruppen ok oft, aber das ist auch kein Problem, 3 ein paar mal, aber gleich 4. Meine erste Reaktion war "oooh shit". Am Ende war nur einer leicht verwundet.

Zugegeben, alle waren max Level, hatten die besten Waffenmods und Implantate, aber wenn man offensiv spielt, dann ist das Spiel locker schaffbar.
Hätte ich mich nun zurückgezogen und mit Overwatch gespielt oder hier und da mal einen schießen lassen, dann wären am Ende evtl nur 2-3 tot gewesen und ich mit 6 Mann gegen 9-10 extrem benachteiligt.

Ja am Anfang hat man all die Fähigkeiten noch nicht, aber dafür haben die normalen Soldaten auch nur 3 HP und keine 12+3 Rüstung. Ich finde es skalliert recht gut wenn man zuerst die Waffen erforscht und die Gegner ausschaltet statt auf sicher zu spielen.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Februar 2016)

Selbst das neue Tomb Raider sieht gegenüber XCOM 2 alt aus bezüglich den Verkaufszahlen. Sehr schön. Da sieht man das sich Qualität durchsetzt.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2016)

NovaSentinel schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch viele Granaten, allerdings nur um Rüstung oder Deckung zu entfernen. Der Rest geht ganz konventionell. Ich töte keine Gegner direkt mit Granaten, da, glaube ich jedenfalls, dabei die Waffenmods und Eleriumkerne zerstört werden. Aber kann mich auch irren.



Ich habe nicht speziell darauf geachtet, aber da ich meistens recht rabiat alles abräume und trotzdem Mods, Datenpads, etc. erhalte, denke ich nicht, dass das eine Rolle spielt. 



NovaSentinel schrieb:


> Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass grade die Leute, die zu passiv spielen und keinen Soldaten auch nur einen Schaden bekommen lassen wollen, diejenigen sind, denen das mit den Rundenlimits zu knapp wird. Aber ist ja auch verständlich. Spiele ich offensiv, dann brauche ich für eine Gruppe 1 Runde, spiele ich passiv, dann sind es mind. 2 Runden, oder gar drei. Denn wer sich nicht bewegt, der bekommt auch keine besseren Optionen.



Ja, im Gegensatz zu XCOM fördert - und fordert XCOM 2 eine aggressive, offensive Spielweise. 
Trotz der neuen "verdeckten" Startphase ist es kein Stealth-Spiel. Die Tarnung zu Beginn vieler Mission dient nur dazu, sich möglichst schnell in eine effiziente "Ambush"-Position zu manövrieren.

Mein übliches Grundschema: Runde 1 u. 2: erste Gegnergruppen aufklären, Hinterhalt legen, ab Runde 3: heftig zuschlagen. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann man so auf einen Schlag 2, manchmal sogar 3 Gegnergruppen auf einen Schlag ausschalten. 

Hat jemand eigentlich schon mit diesen "Ködergranaten" gemacht? Habe sie bislang nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht speziell darauf geachtet, aber da ich meistens recht rabiat alles abräume und trotzdem Mods, Datenpads, etc. erhalte, denke ich nicht, dass das eine Rolle spielt.



Ich hab mal mit ner Granate ein Alien getötet und es kam kurz der Schriftzug: "Mod destroyed" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## NovaSentinel (9. Februar 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Selbst das neue Tomb Raider sieht gegenüber XCOM 2 alt aus bezüglich den Verkaufszahlen. Sehr schön. Da sieht man das sich Qualität durchsetzt.



Naja. Ein qualitativ gutes Produkt sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus. Das würde nämlich voraussetzen, dass es bugfrei wäre, oder zumindest nahezu.
Das ist bei XCOM 2 aber alles andere als der Fall.

Bei meinem ersten mal durchspielen sind mir mehr als ein halbes Dutzend Bugs aufgefallen. Mal sehen ob ich sie noch hinbekomme:

1) Drückt man schnell für alle Soldaten Y (Overwatch) dann macht der 3te es schon nicht mehr. Und ab dann sind alle Hotkeys gesperrt. Da hilft auch kein "2" drücken, sondern man muss mit der Maus den Overwatch auslösen. Wartet man ganz geduldig bis die Kamera von einem zum anderen springt, dann geht es. Ist man viel zu schnell, geht es aber nichtmal mehr mit der Maus (1-2 Mal vorgekommen). Reload nötig oder Runde abbrechen.

2) Ein Ranger der den Skill hat automatisch Feinde anzugreifen die in Nahkampfreichweite kommen, erzeugt in 100% der Fälle wenn er von einer Viper stranguliert wird eine halbwegs lange Zwangspause. Es wird versucht die Schwerthieb-Animation abzuspielen, was aber nicht geht, da das Ranger Model schon umschlungen ist. Das Spiel hat dann intern einen Timer, der irgendwann abläuft damit das Spiel weiter geht.

2.1) Stirbt die Viper aufgrund des "unsichtbaren" Schwerthiebs, kann es passieren, dass das Model stranguliert bleibt. Bewegt er sich, rennt er normal, kommt er an seiner Position an, fällt er wieder auf die Knie. Der Status wird aber entfernt. Spielstand laden löst das Problem.

3) Es kam mehrmals vor, dass aufgrund von Feuer der Boden mehr oder weniger unter einem Soldaten zerbarste. Aber er schien dennoch noch dort stehen zu können. Meist der Fall bei Fahrzeugdächern.
Das Resultat: Es wird keine Animation mehr abgespielt. Das Spiel wartet also bei jeder Schussanimation ewig, bis der interne Timer wieder einen Cut macht und das Spiel weitergeht. Wenn man einen solchen Soldaten bewegt, dann warpt er sich ohne Animation zum Ziel. Spielstand laden hilft dann.

4) Führt man mehrere Aktionen schnell hintereinander aus, bei denen der Gegner nach der ersten aber reagiert (Archon Wutanfall, Berserker Rage, Kodex klonen/Teleport) dann kommt das Spiel durcheinander. Die Auswirkung: warten auf den internen Timer der weit länger ist als die Animationsdauer. Kann z.B. bei Blitzschnelle Hände und dann nochmal mit normalen Schuss passieren. Oder bei Grenadier mit Salven-Skill und man schnell eine 2te Aktion ausführen will.

5) Bekommt ein Soldat die Fähigkeit sich nach dem Angriff nochmal zu bewegen (kann irgendeine Klasse haben, mein Medi bekam es durchs Kriegszentrum) und man vergisst das (bei mir öfters geschehen, weil nicht bewusst gewählt), darf man nicht schnell Y drücken. Denn erwischt man den Soldaten, dann ist es ein garantierter Game Over Bug. Man kann keinen anderen Soldaten mehr anwählen, egal ob Tab oder Maus, selbst wenn diese noch Aktionpunkte haben. Da hilft nur ein Reload oder Runde abbrechen. Das Spiel erlaubt nur eine Laufaktion. Intern wird das aber nicht richtig verifiziert, so dass es zum Bug kommt.

6) Die Actioncam ist mehrmals im Spiel irgendwo im nirgendwo (schwarz). Die Sounds sind dann extrem weit weg. Wenn es dumm läuft, bleibt das dann auch wieder so wenn das Spiel die Kamera wieder auf die eigenen Leute switcht. Da hilft dann nur Spiel beenden und neustarten. Das laden eines Spielstandes bringt da nichts.

7) Gegner können einen durch Wände sehen, da sie teilweise durch Wände clippen. Ist mir zumeist aber nur bei den UFOs passiert, nie auf anderen Maps. Da scheinen die Wände teils keine Kollisionsabfragen zu haben. Der Effekt: Man zieht eine Gruppe an, die eigentlich um das UFO rumläuft. Der Soldat der durch die Wand clippte bleibt drin, der Rest muss sich einen Eingang suchen.

 Der Reflexschwerthieb des Rangers wird teilweise bei der Annäherung ausgeführt, teils nachdem ein Angriff auf ihn ausgeführt wurde. Laut Skillbeschreibung muss aber immer erst der Hieb kommen, dann der Gegner.

9) Am Anfang des Spiels, wenn man noch kein 2tes Gebiet kontaktieren kann, gibt es mehrere Audio-Meldungen von Shen oder Central die sich überlappen wenn man sich die eine im Schiff nicht zuende anhört und gleich auf die Weltkarte switcht.

10) Keine Ahnung ob Bug oder nicht, aber unvorteilhaft: Wenn nach einer Autopsie oder Story-Forschungen einer nach dem Verlassen des Raumes mit dem Avatar rechts oben redet, dann wird das sofort abgebrochen sobald man die Weltkarte betritt. Unschön, da man so etwas verpassen könnte (mir war es irgendwann egal).

11) Mir ist es passiert, dass ein Ranger reine Waffe nicht ablegte als er zum Schwert griff. Dadurch hatte er dann das Schwert durch seine Waffe. Als er es zurücksteckte hatte er eines auf dem Rücken und eines in/durch der/die Waffe. Nicht tragisch aber naja. Bug eben. Reload hilft.

Hmmm ich glaube das wars. Man merkt auf jeden Fall, dass das Spiel auf den Animationen aufbaut und es einen internes Limit gibt falls diese fehlschlagen. Das sind dann diese "Ich weiß nicht was das Spiel macht"-Aussagen die man öfters in den Foren ließt. Nur die Leute haben für die Ursache nicht das Auge (kommt bei mir evtl. auch nur daher dass ich selbst Entwickler bin).

Die Performance...naja...ich glaube darüber braucht man nichts sagen. Hab es gestern mal auf medium gespielt statt hoch und meine 780 TI läuft dennoch am Anschlag. Optisch aber so kein Unterschied.

Es mag zwar kein Desaster wie Batman Arkham Knight sein (dass ich seit 27 Juni nicht mehr gestartet habe - 4 Tage nach Release) das immer wieder GTDs hat, aber von Bugfrei ist es meilenweit entfernt.
Und wenn das nur die Bugs sind die ich entdeckt habe, dann weiß ich nicht wie viele weitere andere noch haben.


----------



## Vordack (9. Februar 2016)

Ergänzung, bei einer "Rettet die VIP aus einem Bus" Mission habe ich mit dem der so nen fliegenden Roboter hat den Robotor zum Bus fliegen lassen um die Tür zu hacken/öffnen. Er hat es gemacht. Nur danach konnten die Soldaten die Tür partout nicht mehr anklicken um sie zu öffnen.

Entweder ein Bug oder ich war zu blöd


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Februar 2016)

NovaSentinel schrieb:


> Du musst das Spiel nicht erst beenden. Die Chancen werden nach jeder Aktion eines Soldaten neu generiert. Das hab ich mal bei einem Laden eines Spielstandes raus gefunden. Mein Hacker hatte vorher immer X% gehackt, egal wie oft ich den Spielstand geladen hab. Der kam nicht über 1% rüber. Obwohl er 165 vs 80 Hacking hatte. Hab's dann gelassen und erstmal zu Ende gespielt und wollte es am Ende der Mission nochmal versuchen. Und auf einmal hatte ich 98%. Nach bissl rumprobieren hab ich dann bemerkt, dass es schon reicht einen Soldaten nur im 1 Feld zu bewegen, sprich eine Aktion zu machen, damit alle Chancen neu berechnet werden.





ViperZero schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis: Du musst das Spiel nicht neu starten, lade einen Spielstand einer anderen Mission, das reicht anscheinend das neu gewürfelt wird. ( Mehrere Versuche meinerseits haben funktioniert )
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr alle kein Problem mit den Rundenlimits habt, bei mir ist das ganze meist extrem knapp ( Schwierigkeitsgrad Commander). Erst nachdem die Soldaten mit besseren Waffen ausgestattet sind wird das ganze einfacher (natürlich auch mit höheren Rängen). Dennoch gerade der Anfang des Spiels ist extrem und jeder Zug muss teilweise sehr unvorsichtig angegangen werden ( in einem Taktik-Spiel nicht gerade toll).
> 
> Mal schauen was der 2.Durchlauf auf Legende später bringt, dennoch ist der Anfang meiner Meinung nach schlecht gebalanced.



Jajaj weiß ich Leute, deswegen schrieb ich "gefühlt". In einem anderen Thread hab ich geschrieben, dass ich das mit einer 2%, 1% Crit Chance hinbekommen habe und nur einem Soldaten, der sich bewegt hat. Außerdem werden sie nicht ausgewürfelt, sondern bereits am Beginn der Runde offenbar alle Kombinationen festgelegt, ob einer trifft oder nicht, in welcher Kombination auch immer die Leute auf dem Feld stehen. Wie gesagt nicht meins sowas, dazu bin ich zu seher D&D Spieler ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Februar 2016)

Also das mit den Abstürzen und Bugs kann ich nachvollziehen, hatte ich auch schon. Schade, aber lässt sich imo verschmerzen, da eh jede Runde automatisch gespeichert wird und man so schnell wieder da ist, wo man vorher war. 

Die Kritik am Rundenlimit kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Denn gerade diese Designentscheidung zwingt den Spieler, auch mal offensiv vorzugehen und nicht nur ständig die gleiche defensive Feuerschutz-Fallen-Strategie zu fahren, die im Vorgänger eigentlich immer funktioniert hat. Und selbst mit dem Rundenlimit funktioniert die Strategie oft noch sehr gut in XCOM2, nur eben nicht mehr ständig. Und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst wäre es auf Dauer auch langweilig geworden. (Frage: passt sich das Rundenlimit eigentlich an den Schwierigkeitsgrad an, also hat man mehr Zeit auf niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgraden?)

Für mich ist XCOM 2 durch die Bank eine sinnvolle Verbesserung des alten (genialen) Spielprinzips, das nichts von seinem süchtig machenden Spielflusses verloren hat, ganz im Gegenteil. 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> XCOM 2 ist definitiv bockschwer. Anscheinend wollte man bei Firaxis eine Art "Dark Souls" der Taktikspiele entwickeln.



Ähm, nicht unbedingt. Das Spiel hat vier Schwierigkeitsstufen. Ich spiele seit 35 Stunden im zweiten Grad und habe noch keine Mission verloren und auch noch keinen einzigen Soldaten (ok, manche Runden habe ich mal neu geladen, aber das gehört für mich dazu...). Das Spiel ist eigentlich ein ziemlicher Spaziergang auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, wenn man weiß, wie man vorgehen muss und wenn man das Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip richtig anwendet. 

Grundsätzlich gilt: Übung macht den Meister. Und wenn man in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden anfängt: selbst schuld.


----------



## ViperZero (10. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> _*Die Kritik am Rundenlimit kann ich allerdings nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> *_
> Das Spiel hat *vier *Schwierigkeitsstufen. Ich spiele seit 35 Stunden im *zweiten Grad* und habe noch keine Mission verloren und auch noch keinen einzigen Soldaten (ok, manche Runden habe ich mal neu geladen, aber das gehört für mich dazu...). *Das Spiel ist eigentlich ein ziemlicher Spaziergang auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad*, wenn man weiß, wie man vorgehen muss und wenn man das Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip richtig anwendet.



Finde den Fehler ....

Nein ernsthaft, natürlich sind die Rundenlimits auf niedrigeren Schwierigkeistgraden kein Problem. Warum spielst du nicht gleich beim ersten Durchlauf Commander bzw. Legend. 
Eventuell würdest du dann anders denken, da allein die Boni auf Trefferchance verringert sind ( ergo mehr Runden bzw. bessere Taktik ). 

Königsdisziplin: Legend + Ironman + Flawless ( keine gefallenen Soldaten) , danach kann man getrost sagen das die Rundenlimits nicht schlimm sind ....


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2016)

ViperZero schrieb:


> Königsdisziplin: Legend + Ironman + Flawless ( keine gefallenen Soldaten) , danach kann man getrost sagen das die Rundenlimits nicht schlimm sind ....



_*Das*_ halte ich für nahezu unmöglich schaffbar.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Februar 2016)

ViperZero schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler ....
> 
> Nein ernsthaft, natürlich sind die Rundenlimits auf niedrigeren Schwierigkeistgraden kein Problem. Warum spielst du nicht gleich beim ersten Durchlauf Commander bzw. Legend.
> Eventuell würdest du dann anders denken, da allein die Boni auf Trefferchance verringert sind ( ergo mehr Runden bzw. bessere Taktik ).
> ...



Ähm, warum genau sollte ich beim ersten Durchlauf gleich auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden spielen??? Ich bin zufrieden soweit. 

Es ist irgendwie lächerlich, wenn man sich über den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad von hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden beschwert. Nein, das widerspricht sich sogar. Eigentlich sollten Masochisten doch froh sein über das Rundenlimit...


----------

